# 1946 whizzer motorbike FL.



## Miyata FL. (Oct 15, 2018)

https://sarasota.craigslist.org/mcy/d/1946-whizzer-motorbike/6686577000.html


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 15, 2018)

Few issues, but pretty cool. Surprised it's been on a month without someone striking a deal for it.


----------

